# Any 400 Sqn FE's onboard?



## RetiredRoyal (21 Jun 2007)

Would you mind pm'ing me if there is?


----------



## Loachman (21 Jun 2007)

None of which I am aware, but I can try and get an answer from one if you wish.


----------

